# P 226 Slide Rattle



## farley (Mar 15, 2008)

A few months ago I purchased a CPO P226. The gun shoots great and I have never had a FTF. I have noticed in the last couple of weeks that the slide rattles when it is not locked opened. Is this a common problem with the sigs. Is there anything I can do about it. It does not effect the shooting of the gun but it is very annoying. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If it doesn't affect the shooting (which is the gun's purpose), why is it a problem?


----------



## farley (Mar 15, 2008)

I find the rattle annoying. I now realize I have very shakey hands. Must stop drinking so much coffee.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

I’ve had a p226 navy for about six months. I went and checked it out to see if there was any rattle that I haven’t noticed. Nice and quiet. Wish I could be more help. I could see how it would be annoying.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I noticed it one the back section of my 226 cpo 9 not long after I got it home.. The front locks up like a vault, and it's far more accurate than I, so I worry not. Confirmed after handling a friend's 226 like mine, older style, that he picked up from a gun show long ago. Also same exact play in the rear of the slide by the hammer.. front locks solid.

:smt023no worries

BUT... I'm looking for Sig opinions on Slide lube, as I read on the Sig forum that remoil is just solvent + mineral oil... I might have to start up the question in the Sig forum to see who's using what. "slide-glide" etc. I dunno.. it's all new to me.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a SIG that rattles...seems like a poor frame-to-slide fit, but still shoots great and I've never had any functional problems. 

After lubing the slide and frame with Brian Eno's Slide-Glide, the rattle goes away.


----------

